
Ask HN: How far free IaaS products can take you? - kmbd
started working on a startup project with a friend recently. Like most of the other startups, we are trying to get up and running with a minimal budget. However, we need IaaS like aws, GCM, Azure.
However, whichever we end up using, we&#x27;ll have  to get most out of the free-tier offeings.<p>How far you went with your products with freely-offered IaaS &#x2F;PaaS services? What&#x27;s your realization on the experience(s)?
======
iSloth
Completely depends on what you are building, if it's an iPhone App and your
website is just a static holding page, then that's easy to do for free.

However if your service logic is server side then I don't think you'd last
long on a free tier.

Why not go for a more simple VM from someone like DigitalOcean? It's not free,
but it's very cheap and much simpler to use.

------
lihan
Largely depending on your product.

I find free tier offering on IaaS generally far less useful than what a
production system needs.

------
ddorian43
Why do you "need" IaaS ?

~~~
kmbd
To host "services" :)

~~~
ddorian43
nice one

